# archery target durable for public use



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

Lets say you had to put a DIY archery target in a public park, for public use. Assume the target is for up to 2 shooters at a time and from 15-60 meters. What style and construction would you go with?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I would use one of those lifetime targets with clothes as the filler and make sure it had a small roof on it to keep out the weather.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One that we use at our club is 1/2" sheets of fiber board. For heavy indoor use we stack 4 foot x 4 foot pieces to a height of about 60". Then we band them together with a strapping tool. They are on short pedistals that raise them off the floor by about 18".

Outdoors, we also use the fiber board, but we stack 4 foot by 16" pieces. 

Every year we turn or restack the indoor butts, and restack the outdoor butts that need it. Some of the outdoor butts will last 2 or 3 years without restacking.

Allen


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

where do you get fiber boards?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Building supply stores. It's used for sheathing on houses.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a chicken wire with shrink wrap stuffed inside. 4'x4' Works perfect and doesn't stink like wet clothes!

Nathan


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

How much stretch wrap does it take to fill a 4x4 target? I'm wondering if I should do the leg work to find some at the local retail dumpsters or just buy a roll and stuff the target. I found 20" x 9000 feet for 50$, if that can fill more than one target it's totally worth buying vs. collecting scraps.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL I will warn you it takes a lot. I couldn't find enough old clothes but my dad works at the local newspaper. I think it took around 8 - 55 gall bags to fill my 4'x4'x12" target. that is packing it with a 2x4 every couple of pieces. Anywhere that get lots of pallets of stuff in will have a ton of it, Home Depot, Lowes, newspapers. It works great but search for threads on it and be sure to wrap it with wire and use a thick board if you are going to make it 4' tall. I used 3/4" ply because its what I had and when the chicken wire bowed out a bit, it pulled down on the top and in on the sids because the lumber gave. 2x12 PT would be best.

Nathan


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice bugs825. I suppose I could make the frame out of 2x12 for added strength to try and avoid bowing.

Long ago I worked in retail but I still have contacts that can get me weekly supplies of stretch wrap. I was also thinking about supplementing with something like shredded plastic bottles.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Dangasaur said:


> Lets say you had to put a DIY archery target in a public park, for public use. Assume the target is for up to 2 shooters at a time and from 15-60 meters. What style and construction would you go with?


Dangasaur: In the past 40 years I personally shot just about any target to come down the road. The longest lasting, least expensive and easy to pull is rag targets by far.
Third hand archery has DIY Range Targets with Plans. Here is a great thread that will show you how many of your fellow AT'ers have done it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1789551


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Dangasaur: In the past 40 years I personally shot just about any target to come down the road. The longest lasting, least expensive and easy to pull is rag targets by far.
> Third hand archery has DIY Range Targets with Plans. Here is a great thread that will show you how many of your fellow AT'ers have done it.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1789551


Thanks thirdhandman, I read through every post in that thread and I'll definitely be using your target faces and frame design. I was a little worried about using old clothes or rags since this would be a 365 days a year outdoor target. Do they get moldy or change their arrow stopping characteristics when wet?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Dangasaur said:


> Thanks thirdhandman, I read through every post in that thread and I'll definitely be using your target faces and frame design. I was a little worried about using old clothes or rags since this would be a 365 days a year outdoor target. Do they get moldy or change their arrow stopping characteristics when wet?


Mold will not hurt a thing as long as you leave them outside. When they are soaking wet you will get a little more penetration but if you are 12" thick or more you really will not have to worry. If you are just building one target let me suggest a 2"X12". It will cost about $20 for a 12' board. 2 4x8' sheets of plywood cut at 16" each will make 3 targets.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dangasaur said:


> Thanks for the advice bugs825. I suppose I could make the frame out of 2x12 for added strength to try and avoid bowing.
> 
> Long ago I worked in retail but I still have contacts that can get me weekly supplies of stretch wrap. I was also thinking about supplementing with something like shredded plastic bottles.


Anytime. Mine works great but it took some spot packing to fill in softer spots. The more it gets shot the better it works. good luck!


Nathan


----------



## Old Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

The park here in town has these .... Pacific bow butts ... 









http://www.pbbts.com/range-park-hunt.htm


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

here is an example of the Third Hand Archery Diy Range Target Skins. Build your own targets and save a fortune

.


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

these targets are great, bought two just the other day


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

shawn thanks for the compliment. Take some pics as you build and post for the others to see how you did them, as there are many ways to use the skins.








I'm liking this one. About 2,000 shots on one side at 25 yards. 50 shots at 3 yards to see if We could get a poke through. Even shot a few with the Scorpyd 130. That is a 425 grain arrow at 375 fps at 3 yards and no poke through. Sweet!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I would go with Stacked carpet, if you have a source for it.


----------



## MrOneEyedBoh (Jul 31, 2012)

Any more info on both the third hand target ( how to ) and the stacked carpet target?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

There are many ways to use the Diy Range Skins form Third Hand Archery. They are the longest lasting covers on the market. Some folks attach them to the block target. That keeps a nice target face on instead of changing paper faces and looks much better than spray paint. If you like you can use them on carpet targets. That would make the carpet target look more comercially made and spread the shot pattern which will make your carpet last longer. The best I've had is rags and here is the best thread on how to build a rag target. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1789551


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Our range is public and out in the country so it takes a lot of abuse including everything from paintball guns to shotguns and high power rifles (wish he could catch those idiots). We also use fiberboard in our targets (we get it from Huebert Fiberboard in Missouri). Targets are about 4x4x18". The frames are made with 2 power poles cut to approximately 4 1/2' tall then a bridge plank is placed on top of them with the fiber hung from that and compressed with heavy threaded rod.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Dangasaur said:


> How much stretch wrap does it take to fill a 4x4 target? I'm wondering if I should do the leg work to find some at the local retail dumpsters or just buy a roll and stuff the target. I found 20" x 9000 feet for 50$, if that can fill more than one target it's totally worth buying vs. collecting scraps.


It takes way more than you would think and plus you have to cut all buttons, zuppers, straps, pockets etc off. I ended up going to a fabric recycling center. There I could buy only cotton and as they cut the material to every smaller pieces going down the line, could get the size I wanted. You pay by the pound. Not that expensive and so very worth it. Do a search on the internet for your zip code for cloth recycling or material recycling and see what comes up. Then call and ask if they will sell you some by the pound. For a 4 ft by 4 ft lifetime target 10" thick, it took me 4 lawn leaf bags full.

The target itself will not wear out but the face will. You can buy coffee bean sacks at the recycling center and they are larger and thicker than any other burlap sacks you can find. I have also heard of using Trampoline covers (whatever the part you bounce on is called) and they hold up well. Do not use thick cotton like denim, as the arrows will stick. T shirt type cotton is best, 2 finger pull with any bow.


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

So after visiting 3 thrift stores and getting mixed messages about cost and availability of junk clothing I went to home depot and 15 minutes later came home with this:


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

That might be enough! Good Deal!

Nathan


----------



## Dangasaur (Jan 4, 2007)

So I just finished jamming all but two basketball sized balls of shrink wrap into the target. It's amazing how much it will swallow. I'm tempted to cut another door on the bottom so I can fill the bottom corners in tighter, I can tell that they haven't filled in as much. We will see how tight everything is in the morning once it's all expanded.


----------



## bugs825 (Mar 12, 2010)

Small pieces and pack it in tight. LOL Have fun!

Nathan


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> I would go with Stacked carpet, if you have a source for it.


Stacked carpet does work. You can fasten the DIY range Target skins to a carpet target 3'x3'. That gives you many aiming spots and looks much nicer than carpet stacked and painted dots. Carpet works but clothing last much longer. been there done that got the tshirt.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bfoot said:


> It takes way more than you would think and plus you have to cut all buttons, zuppers, straps, pockets etc off. I ended up going to a fabric recycling center. There I could buy only cotton and as they cut the material to every smaller pieces going down the line, could get the size I wanted. You pay by the pound. Not that expensive and so very worth it. Do a search on the internet for your zip code for cloth recycling or material recycling and see what comes up. Then call and ask if they will sell you some by the pound. For a 4 ft by 4 ft lifetime target 10" thick, it took me 4 lawn leaf bags full.
> 
> The target itself will not wear out but the face will. You can buy coffee bean sacks at the recycling center and they are larger and thicker than any other burlap sacks you can find. I have also heard of using Trampoline covers (whatever the part you bounce on is called) and they hold up well. Do not use thick cotton like denim, as the arrows will stick. T shirt type cotton is best, 2 finger pull with any bow.


Bfoot: you really ought to try our skins. they so last a lifetime guaranteed. If you wear a quarter sized hole in every spot with fieldpoints, we will replace it free.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

thirdhandman said:


> Bfoot: you really ought to try our skins. they so last a lifetime guaranteed. If you wear a quarter sized hole in every spot with fieldpoints, we will replace it free.


Can't beat that !!!


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

b0w_bender said:


> I would go with Stacked carpet, if you have a source for it.



bow bender I have carpet targets and have not had near the lasting qualities of rags. Rags will stop any arrow I have shot. I have seen them stop arrows at 150lbs ke with a crossbow at ten feet.
To hold the rags I have a rag bag from third hand I bought at a garage sale years ago. It was used and i only gave $15 for it. I have shot it for years and still do shoot it.
I'm going to try out the diy skins.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

AT'ers: If you build a 3'x3' carpet target you can easily attach the diy Skins to it with roofers cap nails. It will give you permanent aiming spots, looks great, and if you wear out a quarter size hole in all the aiming spots, we give you a new cover. It also attaches to block targets very well.
After 20 years of making targets, we find old clothing to be the least expensive and most effective system.


----------

